# The Atheist and the Grizzly Bear



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

AN ATHEIST IN THE WOODS

An atheist was walking through the woods.

'What majestic trees!'
'What powerful rivers!'
'What beautiful animals!'
He said to himself.

As he was walking alongside the river, he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him.

He turned to look, suddenly a 7-foot grizzly bear was charging towards him.










He ran as fast as he could up the path. He looked over his shoulder & saw that the bear was closing in on him. He looked over his shoulder again, & the bear was even closer.

He tripped & fell on the ground.

He rolled over to pick himself up but saw that the bear was right on top of him, reaching for him with his left paw & raising his right paw to strike him.










At that instant moment, the Atheist cried out: 'Oh my God!'

Time stopped.
The bear froze.
The forest was silent.

As a bright light shone upon the man, a voice came out of the sky.

'You deny my existence for all these years, teach others I don't exist and even credit creation to some cosmic accident.'

'Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament?'

'Am I to count you as a believer?'

The atheist looked directly into the light, and said: 'It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian now, but perhaps you could make the BEAR a Christian?'

'Very well', said the voice.

The light went out. The sounds of the forest resumed. And the bear dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head & spoke: 
'Lord bless this food, which I am about to receive from Thy bounty through Christ our Lord, Amen.'


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:EAT: -_O- 

Love the pictures you stuck in there Goob!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> :EAT: -_O-
> 
> Love the pictures you stuck in there Goob!


+1!!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

-_O- -/O\- -/O\- :rotfl: 

oh an i also like the pictures


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Also a big AMEN!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

HAHA love it!!! Amen brother!!!!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

:OX/: :rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------

